# I just released my album on Bandcamp



## Eden Reign (Oct 13, 2021)

Hi!
Here is my first album on bandcamp


----------



## Colin66 (Oct 15, 2021)

Eden Reign said:


> Hi!
> Here is my first album on bandcamp



I really like this. It's not normally the kind of music I listen to.....but something kept me listening to it all. Your voice reminded me of a cross between Dolores O'Riordan and Bjork. Good luck with it, you must be really proud of it, as you should be. For a first album it's really good. I hope it does very well for you


----------



## Eden Reign (Oct 16, 2021)

Colin66 said:


> I really like this. It's not normally the kind of music I listen to.....but something kept me listening to it all. Your voice reminded me of a cross between Dolores O'Riordan and Bjork. Good luck with it, you must be really proud of it, as you should be. For a first album it's really good. I hope it does very well for you


Thank you so much for your encouragements! and Bjork and Dolores O'Riordan have such beautiful voices


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 16, 2021)

Colin66 said:


> Your voice reminded me of a cross between Dolores O'Riordan and Bjork.


Runs off to check album NOW!

Congratulations btw @Eden Reign !


----------



## easyrider (Oct 16, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## Colin66 (Oct 16, 2021)

Eden Reign said:


> Thank you so much for your encouragements! and Bjork and Dolores O'Riordan have such beautiful voices


Just my opinion, but I think beautiful voices sound better over music that is a bit dark, deep and dissonant. A beautiful voice over beautiful music can sound, to me at least, a bit sickly sweet.
I look forward to hearing more of your music 

P.S. I don't know how widely you are distributing this album but Landr have this thing where they distribute music to 150+ stores, including the big obvious ones like Spotify and Apple. It doesn't cost much either. I think your album could do really well, as long as plenty of people in different countries get to hear it!




__





LANDR







app.landr.com


----------



## Stringtree (Oct 16, 2021)

Agree with the comments above. Also, this sounds like some hot alternative radio. Harmonium? With that voice? Terrifying. Bwowww, nice low end. Thanks for bringing it here. Who doesn't like a dirge with a lift? Reminds me of art school music I listened to while painting. Nice!

A little more than a little nihilism? Industrial-organic? Weiiiird. Ondes and pipe organ. Okay. 

Strong women artists in music? Yeah, more of that, please. This, she slams.


----------



## Eden Reign (Oct 17, 2021)

Colin66 said:


> P.S. I don't know how widely you are distributing this album but Landr have this thing where they distribute music to 150+ stores, including the big obvious ones like Spotify and Apple. It doesn't cost much either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok Thank you, Actually I was checking Tunecore and CD Baby and Reverbnation, I didn't know about Landr...will check this out, I don't know which one is the best


----------



## Eden Reign (Oct 17, 2021)

By the way, if any of you do Epic orchestral music, I would love to sing on this!!!


----------



## Colin66 (Oct 17, 2021)

Eden Reign said:


> Ok Thank you, Actually I was checking Tunecore and CD Baby and Reverbnation, I didn't know about Landr...will check this out, I don't know which one is the best


I have no idea which is best either! Maybe just try, say Landr, or the one that distributes most widely, and see how it goes.


----------



## PeterN (Oct 17, 2021)

Nice.

I was waiting for the electric guitar, (track 1) and thought, you must put it there, and yes, it finally showed up.

Also, great album cover and name.

(Theres a plugin by Audiodamage, called Discord - no affiliation here - but you could spook up similar tracks with it. Just crossed the mind. And Adaptiverb can mess up reverb a bit. Of course, only if needed,)


----------



## Eden Reign (Dec 5, 2021)

I put a cover I sang on youtube, let me know what you think..I translated the song "walking in the air" in French.


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 5, 2021)

Eden Reign said:


> I put a cover I sang on youtube, let me know what you think..I translated the song "walking in the air" in French.



It's such a beautiful song, your voice is a great fit!  

All the best,

Andre


----------

